# Suche neuen Multi-Drucker



## choolio (4. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Multifunktionsdrucker. Momentan plage ich mich noch mit einem Epson Stylus SX 110 herum. Der ist :
-Sehr laut
-Sehr langsam
-Verbraucht unfassbar viel Tinte (putzt sich ständig, und das bringt nicht mal was)
-Tinte ist schweineteuer
-schlechte Qualität (selbst bei Textdrucke, weiße Stellen und so weiter)

könnte sicher noch mehr aufzählen. Denke das reicht aber. Ich suche das Gegenteil von diesem Gerät.

Vor allem aber soll es flott sein und die Druckkosten bitte möglichst niedrig. Die Fotodruckqualität ist nicht wichtig, ebenso brauche ich
keine Extras wie Bluetooth oder so. Nur Scannen und Drucken mit guter Qualität in fixem Tempo zu günstigen Meterpreisen.

Zur Auswahl stehen im Moment:

Canon PIXMA MG5250 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Brother MFC-5890CN Multifunktionsgerät Fax, Scanner: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

HP Officejet 6000 Tintenstrahldrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Wie siehts aus, gibts da noch andere interessante Alternativen in diesem Preisbereich?


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2012)

Ich hab mit brother gut Erfahrungen gemacht. 


Wenn es nicht für Fotos sein soll: wäre Laser auch eine Alternative?

Wieviele Seiten/Monat sind es denn?


----------



## choolio (4. März 2012)

Hey Herbboy 

Ob Laser oder Tintenstrahl ist mir eigentlich schnuppe, hab mir darüber noch nie Gedanken gemacht.
Die Druckintensität schwangt zuweilen drastisch. Grad in Klausurphasen können es mal 2000 Seiten / Monat sein, an sonsten würde ich mal so mit 100-200 Seiten pro Monat rechnen. Student eben.

Von Brother hab ich auch nur gutes gehört, der von mir vorgeschlagene sieht mir auch fast noch etwas ausgereifter aus, obwohl ja beide sehr gute Kritiken haben.

Ich bin so weit also für alles erstmal offen.

Der HP oben fällt übrigens auch eh weg, is ja gar kein Multigerät


----------



## masterag (4. März 2012)

Epson kann ich nur empfehlen keine probleme.

Habe einen aus der BX Serie Tip Top


----------



## choolio (4. März 2012)

Ne danke, mit Epson bin ich durch. Den alten hab ich auch nur geschenkt bekommen. Diese Praktiken mit niedrigen Anschaffungs und hohen Betriebskosten sind nicht akzeptabel. Die Stylus Serie putzt sich gefühlt nach jedem zweiten Blatt. 
Ich mach darum einen riesen Bogen, aber danke


----------



## FeSc (4. März 2012)

Ich hab den Canon Pixma MP550 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Druckqualität ist sehr gut und die Tinte reicht auch lange.


----------

